# Hottest pitching temp for WPL800



## FarsideOfCrazy (7/1/18)

What would be the hottest temp that this strain of yeast could survive if pitching in warm wort?

I've seen some info on us-05 being pitched at 30c and it still ferments, but with this being a colder working yeast does it make a difference, or will it still survive and ferment whilst bringing the temp down in the fridge to 13-15c?


----------



## Garfield (7/1/18)

IMHO pitching in the 30s is acceptable initially. Assuming you're looking for a lager result, you'll want to get that wort down below 15 as quickly as possible. Yeast actually thrives in a warm climate but for flavor sake it's not a good idea in a homebrew.

Is there any reason you can't get the temp down?


----------



## MartinOC (7/1/18)

SERIOUSLY.......Don't pitch lager yeast hot/warm. Be patient & get your wort down to about 10-13C before pitching.

All sorts of esters & phenolics are produced in the 1st 24-36 hrs of fermentation & you definitely don't want them in a cool/lager fermentation if you're using WLP800.

US-05 is a different beast, so don't confuse its characteristics with a lager yeast.

To answer your question - YES! It makes a difference.


----------



## manticle (7/1/18)

It will survive, no drama. Regardless, as per Martin, I'd advise getting temp down prior to pitching wherever possible. Remember fermentation generates its own heat and the pathways towards ester formation are set early on.


----------



## Jangles (5/9/18)

manticle said:


> It will survive, no drama. Regardless, as per Martin, I'd advise getting temp down prior to pitching wherever possible. Remember fermentation generates its own heat and the pathways towards ester formation are set early on.



Hey guys had a question relating to pitching temps with yeast . I'm away from home at the moment so my brother chipped in and done a k&k brew today god love him... 

Little bit concerned now after speaking to him about the whole process and need some advice please and thanks

So he had a premium kit consisting of DME , DEX , and a hop bag which says to boil for 2 mins and let sit for 20 . 
He then took out hop bag after 20 added the rest of ingredients and the can of LME gave a stir then added yeast 
to all ingredients in pot before putting into ferementer . 

My concern obviously is that he should have added yeast last of all once wert is in fermentor and sitting around the 20 deg mark after adding 
hot / cold water etc … I don't know if the yeast would survive in hot water for long 

I don't have a clue what temp the wert would have been but from boiling point after waiting twenty mins id be guessing maybe 40 degs ?? 

Can we salvage this brew or am I concerned about nothing ? Will the yeast have died and if so can we just pitch more into wert ?


----------

